# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Một vài hình ảnh về Diamond Bay Resort Nha Trang

## hackermatrix

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Đẹp quá....

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn tuyệt thật, không biết giá bây giờ là bao nhiêu???

----------


## quanghuy00

chỗ này đẹp ghê vậy, ai biết giá resort này bao nhiêu không khi nào đi chơi

----------


## vantruong

ôi Nha Trang đẹp tuyệt vời  :Big Grin:

----------

